# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Nhôm hợp kim gia công CNC

## Cát Tường

Bên mình cung cấp nhôm tấm hợp kim *A5052, A6061* để gia công cnc, gia công cơ khí chính xác. Anh chị em cần ủng hộ cho mình nhé. 
Chất lượng khỏi sợ, bên mình có mẫu cho anh chị em test thử, có bán lẻ để mọi người có thể làm gia công thí nghiệm trước xem thành phẩm ra sao. Giá sỉ và lẻ không chênh lệch bao nhiêu nên mọi người yên tâm 
cần báo giá hay gọi: 0901 866 678 
*HÌNH ẢNH SẢN PHẨM* 






--> Ngoài những kích thước sản phẩm sẵn có, bên mình còn nhận đáp ứng size theo yêu cầu nữa ạ.  

--> Nhôm do bên mình cung cấp rất dễ anot, thành phẩm không bị đen và đồng màu không như những loại rẻ tiền pha lẫn tạp chất khác đâu ạ. 
Hàng mình về theo kiện, ưu tiên cho khách hàng thân thiết và sẽ cam kết giữ giá nếu như thị trường có lên xuống. 

==============
*CẦN MẪU VÀ BÁO GIÁ HÃY GỌI CHO MÌNH NHA. 
0901 866 678*

----------


## Cát Tường

Hi đã có mấy anh diễn đàn ủng hộ, Cát Tường cám ơn rất nhiều lắm ạ. 
Hi có ai bán hàng mà đến cân từng tấm cho khách xem số lượng ký như Cát Tường chưa nè 



Khách muốn thế nào bên em chiều tất, vì hoạt động kinh doanh với Cát Tường sẽ luôn "Uy tín hàng đầu - Chất lượng nên uy tín". 
============
Cần nhôm tấm, cuộn, nhôm hợp kim: 0901 866 678
Zalo, viber, Fb: 0984 665 900

----------


## nnk

Cái quan trọng là ở mặt trăng hay sao hỏa thì không thấy nói

----------

haignition

----------


## Cát Tường

Dạ em quên, cám ơn Bác đã nhắc giúp em ạ. 
Em xin giới thiệu em ở mặt đất nơi có thể ngắm được trăng nhưng không thấy được sao hỏa từ tọa độ mang tên Bác Hồ ạ :Smile: )
Cửa hàng em ở địa chỉ TPHCM ạ. 
Có gì ủng hộ em nhé.

----------


## Cát Tường

> Cái quan trọng là ở mặt trăng hay sao hỏa thì không thấy nói


Dạ cửa hàng em ở TPHCM, bên em nhận ship hang toàn quốc, sỉ lẻ có đủ. 
Em còn chưa có kinh nghiệm trong cách đăng bài. Cám ơn bác đã nhắc nhở ạ.

----------


## hieu_potter

Bác không có zalo ak?

----------

